# Apple Watch ne s’allume plus après 10 minutes de piscine...



## MoBlcrt75 (19 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, je vous explique mon petit (gros) soucis.
Je suis allée ce jour à la piscine. Voulant tester ma nouvelle Apple Watch Série 3, je décide d’aller à l’eau. Une fois dedans, j’ai vérifié si ma montre m’indiquée bien l’heure et ce fut le cas.  Au bout de 10 minutes, en voulant de nouveau vérifier, je me suis rendue compte qu’elle ne s’allumait plus. Je suis remontée et l’ai séchée avec ma serviette... Rien du tout.
Je suis rentrée chez moi et ai parcouru de nombreux forums, j’ai l’impression d’être la seule à avoir ce soucis.
J’ai donc suivi les conseils du site Apple, en essayant de la forcer à redémarrer, en vain...


----------



## karl59 (19 Juin 2018)

Tu as essayé de tourner la molette pour éjecté l'eau ?
Car elle c'est peut-être mise d'elle même en sécurité...
Fait un redémarrage forcer appuis au moins 10 secondes sur les deux boutons.
Maintenant c'est une série 3 donc ne bidouille pas est vas à l apple store le plus proche...
Même si elle est étanche perso je le ferai pas.
Après suis pas nageur donc bon mais je comprends que tu ai voulu essayer..


----------



## MoBlcrt75 (19 Juin 2018)

karl59 a dit:


> Tu as essayé de tourner la molette pour éjecté l'eau ?
> Car elle c'est peut-être mise d'elle même en sécurité...
> Fait un redémarrage forcer appuis au moins 10 secondes sur les deux boutons.
> Maintenant c'est une série 3 donc ne bidouille pas est vas à l apple store le plus proche...
> ...



Oui j’ai essayé de tourner la molette et j’ai également essayé le redémarrage forcé, en vain...
Oui c’est ce que je vais faire dès demain!
Avant d’essayer j’ai regardé tout un tas de vidéos, de tests, qui m’ont plus ou moins rassurée! Au final si Apple accepte de me l’échanger ou autre, je sais que je n’essaierais plus malheureusement


----------



## karl59 (19 Juin 2018)

Un conseil je sais pas où tu vas mais soit ferme.
Les publicités au lancement mettait en avant l'étanchéité donc si tu tombe sur un con tu demandes le directeur est tu quitte pas le store sans une autre montre.
C'est bien dans les caractéristiques techniques etc...
Perso mais comme je t'ai dit suis pas nageur mais j'oserai pas mettre 600E dans de l'eau je sais que c'est possible mais c'est risqué..
Désolé pour toi en tout cas.
Ne t amuse pas avec un sèche cheveux surtout....
Rien ne s'allume ? Même en restant 20 minutes sur les deux boutons tout en étant sur le socle de rechargement ?


----------



## karl59 (19 Juin 2018)

Même si il te disent c'est pas des conditions normales du coup hors garantie..
Car c'est totalement faux.


----------



## karl59 (19 Juin 2018)

Car d'après ton propos c'est un défaut d'étanchéité du coup tu as de grande chance pour qu'elle soit grillé malheureusement...


----------



## MoBlcrt75 (19 Juin 2018)

karl59 a dit:


> Un conseil je sais pas où tu vas mais soit ferme.
> Les publicités au lancement mettait en avant l'étanchéité donc si tu tombe sur un con tu demandes le directeur est tu quitte pas le store sans une autre montre.
> C'est bien dans les caractéristiques techniques etc...
> Perso mais comme je t'ai dit suis pas nageur mais j'oserai pas mettre 600E dans de l'eau je sais que c'est possible mais c'est risqué..
> ...



Oui bien sûr c’est ce que j’avais l’intention de faire, surtout qu’elle est encore sous garantie! 

J’ai essayé également, pour te dire que j’ai vraiment, mais vraiment tout essayé... Sauf le sèche cheveux bien sûr, ni le micro-onde! 
En tout cas, merci pour tes réponses! La suite demain matin...


----------



## karl59 (19 Juin 2018)

Fait moi un retour est si ta un problème dit le moi j'ai un contact là-bas mais en principe tout tu devrais pas avoir de problème.
Pense à aller dans les paramètres de ton iPhone , tu clique sur ton nom est la supprimer des appareils mais attends d'être avec le technicien pour le faire....
Même si demain elle redémarre vas-y malgré tout car un appareil qui a pris l'eau vas avoir une durée vie réduite.


----------



## karl59 (20 Juin 2018)

Alors le docteur à dit quoi?
Remplacement ?


----------



## MoBlcrt75 (20 Juin 2018)

karl59 a dit:


> Alors le docteur à dit quoi?
> Remplacement ?



Finalement, la montre est envoyé au service réparation d’Apple car le vendeur m’a dit que lui, de son côté ne pouvait rien faire d’autre! 
Comme je sais très bien qu’elle est morte, dans dix jours j’en aurais certainement une nouvelle!


----------



## karl59 (20 Juin 2018)

Tu aurais dû exigé un échange standard immédiatement tu est encore tombe sur un guignol.
Yeap elle est morte mais jamais il vont te dire que la montre qui est étanche ne supporte pas l'eau.
Bon dans ton malheur tu sauras que l'eau plus jamais est au moins tu vas répartir avec une montre toute neuve.
Petite question la date d'achat ?


----------



## MoBlcrt75 (20 Juin 2018)

karl59 a dit:


> Tu aurais dû exigé un échange standard immédiatement tu est encore tombe sur un guignol.
> Yeap elle est morte mais jamais il vont te dire que la montre qui est étanche ne supporte pas l'eau.
> Bon dans ton malheur tu sauras que l'eau plus jamais est au moins tu vas répartir avec une montre toute neuve.
> Petite question la date d'achat ?



Dans mon malheur je reste gagnante donc tant mieux
Ma montre a été achetée le 18 décembre 2017.


----------



## karl59 (20 Juin 2018)

Oui mais tu continuera en entendre des pseudos spécialistes nous dire que l'Apple watch est étanche lol même dans l'eau de mer bientôt ...


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2018)

karl59 a dit:


> Oui mais tu continuera en entendre des pseudos spécialistes nous dire que l'Apple watch est étanche lol même dans l'eau de mer bientôt ...


Oui elle est étanche... Juste que ce modele devait avoir un problème.


----------



## karl59 (29 Juin 2018)

Alors docteur quoi de neuf ?
Tu en as une nouvelle ?
Essaye de me faire un retour sur ton expérience SAV.
Intéressant de voir les explications d'Apple sur un produit vendu étanche mais non étanche lol


----------



## jjjulien (12 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
exactement le meme probleme que toi sur un apple watch serie 3 achetée neuve fin décembre 2017 à la fnac . Séance de piscine vendredi dernier (10/08/18) pour la tester dans l'eau et au bout de 15 mins memes symptomes...  au début je pensais à la batterie vide (meme s'il restait 78% avant ma seance), mais non ...
RDV chez apple store le 16/08/2018... 
J'espère un remplacement.
J'ai de l'eau qui sort de l'ecran quand j'appuie dessus...

Comme toi, sur les forum (sauf ici donc) pas d'info sur ce problème.

A suivre.
Julien


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2018)

jjjulien a dit:


> J'ai de l'eau qui sort de l'ecran quand j'appuie dessus...


Les joints d'étanchéité sont HS et là ça va être plus dur de convaincre un Genius en Apple Store !


----------



## fousfous (12 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Les joints d'étanchéité sont HS et là ça va être plus dur de convaincre un Genius en Apple Store !


Ou plus facile justement, ça montre que le problème ne vient pas de son utilisation.


----------



## jjjulien (12 Août 2018)

Oui surtout que depuis décembre j'ai du l'utiliser seulement un mois à plein temps, certains weekend et une fois en natation, le fameux vendredi...
ce qui me rassure c'est qu'il y a déjà 2 montres achetées à la même époque, ça se trouve c'est un problème connu chez eux, je croise les doigts pour que cela soit réglé facilement.


----------



## Madalvée (12 Août 2018)

On dirait que l'Apple Watch est conçue pour la natation, mais pas dans l'eau…


----------



## jjjulien (18 Août 2018)

Le genius bar me l'a prise et j'ai un retour sous 2 semaines ... pour réparation ou échange... pris en charge par la garantie en tout cas.
2 semaines c'est long...


----------



## Hazim (24 Août 2020)

MoBlcrt75 a dit:


> Bonjour, je vous explique mon petit (gros) soucis.
> Je suis allée ce jour à la piscine. Voulant tester ma nouvelle Apple Watch Série 3, je décide d’aller à l’eau. Une fois dedans, j’ai vérifié si ma montre m’indiquée bien l’heure et ce fut le cas.  Au bout de 10 minutes, en voulant de nouveau vérifier, je me suis rendue compte qu’elle ne s’allumait plus. Je suis remontée et l’ai séchée avec ma serviette... Rien du tout.
> Je suis rentrée chez moi et ai parcouru de nombreux forums, j’ai l’impression d’être la seule à avoir ce soucis.
> J’ai donc suivi les conseils du site Apple, en essayant de la forcer à redémarrer, en vain...


Bonjour, je viens d'avoir le même problème avec mon Apple watch série 4 et j'ai le sentiment également que je suis le seul à avoir ce problème!!!


----------



## MrTom (24 Août 2020)

Hazim a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens d'avoir le même problème avec mon Apple watch série 4 et j'ai le sentiment également que je suis le seul à avoir ce problème!!!


Hello,

Ton Apple Watch est-elle encore garantie ?


----------



## Hazim (24 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Ton Apple Watch est-elle encore garantie ?



Malheureusement Non, acheté en Juin 2019


----------



## MrTom (24 Août 2020)

Donc si elle est encore garantie, puisqu'en Europe la garantie est de 2 ans et non d'un an.

Tu peux essayer de contacter Apple pour la faire réparer, en espérant que cela puisse passer pour un défaut de fabrication et que tu n'aies rien à payer (prise en charge dans le cadre de la garantie).

MAIS, les Apple Watch en sont pas étanches, elles sont résistantes à l'eau. Je t'invite à lire très consciencieusement la page suivante : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205000 ainsi que la page des tarifs des réparations, pour que tu saches à quoi t'attendre si l'analyse faite par Apple aboutie sur une prise en charge hors garantie : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/watch/repair/service/pricing


----------



## Hazim (24 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Donc si elle est encore garantie, puisqu'en Europe la garantie est de 2 ans et non d'un an.
> 
> Tu peux essayer de contacter Apple pour la faire réparer, en espérant que cela puisse passer pour un défaut de fabrication et que tu n'aies rien à payer (prise en charge dans le cadre de la garantie).
> 
> MAIS, les Apple Watch en sont pas étanches, elles sont résistantes à l'eau. Je t'invite à lire très consciencieusement la page suivante : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205000 ainsi que la page des tarifs des réparations, pour que tu saches à quoi t'attendre si l'analyse faite par Apple aboutie sur une prise en charge hors garantie : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/watch/repair/service/pricing



Merci, mais normalement l'Apple Watch série 4 et conçues pour résister à l'eau lors d'une baignade, voici d'aillerus ce qui est écris sur le lien que tu m'as envoyé: "L’Apple Watch Series 2 et les modèles plus récents peuvent être utilisées lors d’activités en eau peu profonde comme la natation en bassin ou en eau libre. "
Le problème c'est que je suis au Maroc et que je n'arrive pas à contacter un Apple Store, et y'en a aucun ici.


----------



## MrTom (24 Août 2020)

Hazim a dit:


> Merci, mais normalement l'Apple Watch série 4 et conçues pour résister à l'eau lors d'une baignade, voici d'aillerus ce qui est écris sur le lien que tu m'as envoyé: "L’Apple Watch Series 2 et les modèles plus récents peuvent être utilisées lors d’activités en eau peu profonde comme la natation en bassin ou en eau libre. "
> Le problème c'est que je suis au Maroc et que je n'arrive pas à contacter un Apple Store, et y'en a aucun ici.


Oui c'est écrit cela en effet, mais c'est aussi écrit cela :



> *La résistance à l’eau n’est pas permanente et peut diminuer au fil du temps.* La résistance à l’eau de l’Apple Watch ne peut faire l’objet de nouveaux contrôles et ses joints ne peuvent être remplacés. Les comportements suivants peuvent altérer la résistance à l’eau de votre Apple Watch et doivent donc être évités :
> 
> 
> Faire tomber votre Apple Watch ou la soumettre à d’autres chocs
> ...



Autre question, tu t'es baigné dans quel type d'eau ? Piscine ?


----------



## Hazim (24 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Oui c'est écrit cela en effet, mais c'est aussi écrit cela :
> 
> 
> 
> Autre question, tu t'es baigné dans quel type d'eau ? Piscine ?



Aucun de ces points, en plus c'est la toute 1ère fois que je me baigne avec. 

Oui en piscine durant 10 minutes. Eau non profonde, piscine d'1m40


----------



## MrTom (24 Août 2020)

Tente auprès d'Apple dans ce cas, pour une prise en charge.
Si tu as acheté ta Watch au Maroc, je ne connais pas la durée de la garantie.


----------



## Hazim (24 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Tente auprès d'Apple dans ce cas, pour une prise en charge.
> Si tu as acheté ta Watch au Maroc, je ne connais pas la durée de la garantie.



Je l'ai acheté d'Espagne.


----------



## MrTom (24 Août 2020)

Donc 2 ans, à condition de la faire prendre en charge en Espagne.


----------



## Clément mendili (24 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour j’ai eu exactement le même problème avec mon Apple Watch série 4, acheté en mars 2019 , j’ai été dans la piscine pendant max 15 min elle était chargé à 80% et elle est tomber à plat , j’aurais voulu savoir si quelqu’un avais eu le même expérience que moi et combien ça coûterais car elle n’est plus sous garantie


----------



## MrTom (24 Juillet 2021)

Hello,

Voici les tarifs : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/watch/repair/service/pricing


----------



## Clément mendili (24 Juillet 2021)

Elle est foutu ?


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2021)

Clément mendili a dit:


> Elle est foutu ?


Comme elle a bu une grosse tasse, hormis prier Saint Antoine qui ne la ressuscitera pas, pas d'autres choix que de faire changer la carte mère et malheureusement ça coûte bonbon !


----------



## Clément mendili (24 Juillet 2021)

+ou- combien ?


----------



## MrTom (24 Juillet 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Voici les tarifs : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/watch/repair/service/pricing


C'est écrit là en fonction de ton modèle !


----------



## Clément mendili (24 Juillet 2021)

Aussi cher or que la garantie viens de se terminer il y’a 4 mois


----------



## MrTom (24 Juillet 2021)

Oui...


----------



## Clément mendili (24 Juillet 2021)

D’accord merci


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Clément mendili a dit:


> Bonjour j’ai eu exactement le même problème avec mon Apple Watch série 4, acheté en mars 2019 , j’ai été dans la piscine pendant max 15 min elle était chargé à 80% et elle est tomber à plat , j’aurais voulu savoir si quelqu’un avais eu le même expérience que moi et combien ça coûterais car elle n’est plus sous garantie


Tombée à plat ? 
elle est cassée ?


----------



## Clément mendili (25 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tombée à plat ?
> elle est cassée ?


Non elle est juste passer de 80% à 0% en 10 minutes


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Clément mendili a dit:


> Non elle est juste passer de 80% à 0% en 10 minutes


Essayez de voir avec Apple , 
Un geste commercial , cela arrive


----------



## Clément mendili (25 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Essayez de voir avec Apple ,
> Un geste commercial , cela arrive


J’essayerai de passer au Genius Bar et de voir ce que l’on peut faire merci


----------



## Clément mendili (25 Juillet 2021)

Même si je m’attend à devoir payer des réparations bien foireuse 

*couteuse


----------



## legrand (23 Novembre 2021)

Clément mendili a dit:


> Non elle est juste passer de 80% à 0% en 10 minutes


Même cas pour moi : à chaque fois que je vais me baigner, elle s'éteint au bout de 5' en se déchargeant complètement.
Sinon elle marche correctement.


----------

